# Gnome-applets dans la barre de menu mac



## MaxGen (10 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Après avoir longuement cherché sur le net, je me suis enfin décidé à poster sur le forum pour demander de l'aide, car là je ne m'en sort vraiment pas... A l'origine c'est tout bête, je suis habitué à mes deux petits yeux dans la barre de menu d'ubuntu (gEyes), et maintenant que j'ai mon macbook, je me suis dit que ça devrait pouvoir s'installer aussi... J'ai déjà utilisé darwinports et fink (pour installer Dia et kolf notamment), et j'ai donc essayé avec ces deux-ci d'installer le package gnome-applets, et ça plante lamentablement lorsque je tape "$ gnome-applets", je ne sais donc pas comment je pourrais les lancer dans ma barre de menu mac, il y a peut-être une astuce pour faire ça, et c'est là que je me tourne vers vous.. Car je suis paumé et je ne trouve rien sur google, en dehors des centaines de posts parlant d'une barre de menu de mac like pour ubuntu et autres distribs de linux...

Quelqu'un connaitrait une petite astuce ?

PS : J'ai aussi tenté le "$ gnome-panel", qui me fait carrément planter la barre de menu du mac, obligé de faire un sudo reboot pour m'en sortir, il y a cependant peut-être une voie à explorer de ce côté-ci, mais je ne m'y connais pas assez :s

PS2 : Si je n'ai pas été assez précis, n'hésitez pas à me demander des détails.

Bonne soirée à tous.
Cordialement,
Max.


----------



## numsix (11 Février 2009)

J'ai jamais essayé de charger gnome sur le mac, mais si ce n'est que pour les yeux qui suivent ta souris, tu peux taper dans le terminal 

```
xeyes
```

ben sinon, sans x11, il y a ieyes, tu devrais le trouver sur macupdate, ...

good luck


----------



## MaxGen (12 Février 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, en effet ça marche bien, je sais pas si il y a moyen de le mettre dans la barre de menu par contre..
Merci en tout cas


----------

